# LED lit Weeding Table



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

so I do a lot of vinyl work, I make decals ranging in size from 1-1/8" x 5" to 29" x near 40 feet.
I recently put together a proper weeding station with lot of lighting and storage, here are a few pics.


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jul 24, 2020)

Nice work area. I don't know what weeding means in this context.


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

removing unwanted vinyl from a cut decal.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

I did a lot of weeding in my time but wasn't that organized.

Added a pic about weeding. comp56's last pic shows weeded vinyl.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks have never heard the term before.


----------



## Evalewisd (May 27, 2021)

Quite interesting term. It's also a first for me to hear this word. It kind of reminds me of the wedding. It's great that you added lights around the work area. It reminds me of when we planned our wedding with my husband was not that well organized, and the worst part was the lights. We wanted to do the ceremony outside as it was summer, and we had to look for a company that would provide an affordable solution for light installation and sound. So we had to get a sound hire services that could do the job fast and cheaply without having us exceed our budget!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

@comp56 I have seen this used on vehicles and signs here and there. I'm very curious about how the cuts are made. Is the vinyl backed and the cut is only through the vinyl, not the back? I would really love to see more about the process. Would you mind posting a little more information, and maybe a picture or two of the cutting and weeding process in action? Thanks.

I can see how lots of light would make it easier to see the cut lines in the vinyl. Sometimes I can't find the starting edge on a roll of packaging tape. Not that any of this has much to do with vinyl.

I love lots of light. I have high output LEDs everywhere. Not long ago I found some PAR38 cans, like stage lights that use reflector bulbs, put ultra bright bulbs in them and shined them from the patio, out into the yard. Lights up about 70 feet out. My shop has about 6000 lumens and the garage is even brighter. As my eyes age, it takes more and more light to see what I'm doing.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @Evalewisd


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, @Evalewisd 

That was a new word for me also...


----------



## Nathanblade (May 28, 2021)

Evalewisd said:


> Quite interesting term. It's also a first for me to hear this word. It kind of reminds me of the wedding. It's great that you added lights around the work area. It reminds me of when we planned our wedding with my husband was not that well organized, and the worst part was the lights. We wanted to do the ceremony outside as it was summer, and we had to look for a company that would provide an affordable solution for light installation and sound. So we had to get a sound hire services that could do the job fast and cheaply without having us exceed our budget!


Awesome sharing, thanks a lot.


----------

